# NetNewsWire (Synchronisation)



## jeamy (6 Mai 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous

J'ai découvert l'application NetNewsWire sur Iphone et Mac. Sur Iphone j'ai placé quelques flux qui m'intéresse.

J'aimerais synchroniser les flux sur mes macs (Imac et Macbooks) mais malgré une belle prise de tête pendant quelques heures, je n'arrive pas à retrouver les mêmes flux sur les différents appareils ( hormis sur je rentre manuellement les flux) mais si je l'ai lit sur Iphone, il ne disparaisse pas sur iMac.
Peut-être n'est-ce pas possible mais j'aimerais avoir l'avis des Maîtres MacGen

Merci tout plein à vous et cordialement

Au plaisir de lire vos réponses


----------



## edenpulse (7 Mai 2022)

Personnellement je passe par feedly pour tout avoir sur une plateforme et un lecteur comme Reeder ou netnewsreeder pour y accéder. J’ai trouvé ça plus simple


----------



## jeamy (7 Mai 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Personnellement je passe par feedly pour tout avoir sur une plateforme et un lecteur comme Reeder ou netnewsreeder pour y accéder. J’ai trouvé ça plus simple


Merci beaucoup, mais feedly n'est pas ma tasse de thé et c'est pour cela que je demande une solution ( si il y a solution)
Malgré tout merci pour votre aide

Bon Week-End à toutes et tous


----------



## MrTom (11 Mai 2022)

Hello,

Est-ce que tu as activé iCloud pour ce logiciel dans les paramètres sur ton Mac et sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## jeamy (12 Mai 2022)

Je reviens vers vous. J'ai installé, appris avec Feedly et après quelques recherches, j'ai réussi à synchroniser tout ensemble NetNewsWire et Feedly , le tout sur mes appareils iMac, MacBook et Iphone. Tout fonctionne bien. Je le garde en Free et verrai à l'usage
Pour répondre à MrTom, j'avais bien activé iCloud mais je n'ai jamais eu de synchro.
Merci à tous pour votre aide et vos conseils

C'est quand même un Put... de bon forum !!!!

Bonne soirée


----------

